# It's C-o-l-d Here In Illinois



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Got up this morning (Thursday) and our thermometer read -19 degrees F! The high today is supposed to be -5, then down to nearly -20 again tonight!

But by MLK Birthday, it's supposed to be in the +30s. Like Abe Lincoln said, "If you don't like the weather here, just wait a few hours. It will change."

How about the rest of you Outbackers? Anyone colder? (I'm sure our friends in ND, WS, and MN are.)

Mike


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Central Mi was about -2 last night and a high of 4 today. Brrrr


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It would be unkind for me to say


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Michigan isn't quite as cold, but Zero is still pretty cold.









It's supposed to warm up to 6 deg today!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It's a balmy 10*F here at the moment ....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> It's a balmy 10*F here at the moment ....


Just wait, we're sending it your way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> It's a balmy 10*F here at the moment ....


Just wait, we're sending it your way!







[/quote]
Yeah..I know. We can always count on you, Nathan!









Yesterday's high was 6* ... at 5:00*am*. The mercury just went down from there and the "Arctic Cold" is 'sposed to arrive this afternoon. Can't wait









We've even spread shavings in the garage for the dogs ... poor things ...


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

California Jim said:


> It would be unkind for me to say


What he said, but next August when it's 120 here







, I get to complain. I grew up in northern Indiana and moved to Arizona for my health......thought I was gonna freeze to death in Indiana.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Supposed to be 0 here in north jersey tonight, it's about 18 right now. Why do we live here? Oh right, I forgot, DW likes the change in seasons









Mike


----------



## Joe 30450 (Oct 13, 2008)

In Montreal this morning -22F (-30C) , yesterday in afternoon, we broke a cold and freezy record.
The block heater of the truck need to be plug if not it was sure you stay home .. and enjoy a day off..
I need pictutres of a beach.... 
Ciao


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Low to mid 40's here in WY for the next couple of days. Hang tight, we're pushing the warmer weather east...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, dropped below freezing again last night. Now only expecting 50s and 60s the next week or so.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Its 22° (feels like 7°) now & 9° for tonight - and - tomorrow is a high of 16°









Stay Warm Everyone!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Supposed to be 0 here in north jersey tonight, it's about 18 right now. Why do we live here? Oh right, I forgot, DW likes the change in seasons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope she s really happy now cause the seasons, they have been changing...snow, ice, cold, then all at the same time.....could be worse

John


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

This morning we were at -24 F plus wind making it feel like it was -50 F. Our high temp today is to be -6 F with a -34 F windchill








Most of the schools in the area are closed today due to the cold. Tonight we are suppose to drop to -28.









bbwb


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like the PNW is locked into the 50's during the day for the next week.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Oregon Camper...*

Got the Outback thawed out & ready??


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

High in the low 50'2 here in south GA. Supposed to be 18 tonight and about 40 tomorrow. ----Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mmblantz said:


> High in the low 50'2 here in south GA. Supposed to be 18 tonight and about 40 tomorrow. ----Mike


YIKES! That's pretty cold for those parts, isn't it?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Ya it kinda freaks people out around here. We usually get one or two of these a year. One day last year they closed the schools because they thought it might snow. I like it though, orriginally from the northeast. ---Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

can we get some warmer air please. temp is 6. not use to this. can you get use to this?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

High of 25 today, tonight 17 deg. Tomorrow they're calling for 29 and 10 deg tomorrow night.








Brrrrrrrrr We're used to cold weather in SE VA but not quite this cold. I really feel for you guys up north who suffer through these temps (and worse) much longer than we will. Stay warm everyone.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> *Oregon Camper...*
> 
> Got the Outback thawed out & ready??


Yep....went and checked on the Outback last weekend. All is well...


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Temp on computer says -4 right now. Repair guy just showed up to fix heat in bldg.







Real nice to see him today. Weather people say it should warm up nice tomorrow about 20. Keep warm thoughts and keep warm


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Woke up to -14 in Mansfield, Ohio today, I can't remember the last time it got this cold!!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yesterday afternoon, the thermometer topped out at a balmy -8 F. Got up this AM and the thermometer said -21.4 F.







But supposed to warm up to +18 this afternoon. Then a high of 29 tomorrow and upper 20's low 30's the rest of next week.

Glad the cold stuff is moving out - but watch out, you New Englanders - it's headed your way!

Stay warm out there!

Mike


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

It was 5 degrees, this morning at 7:30, when I took Jimmy to school, in the N GA mountains, with a windchill of -5 degrees. I've always had one things I'm a little vain about......my hair being neat, even though it's short. Forget that!!







I bought me a knit stocking cap and pulled that thing down over my EARS that froze to death, yesterday, put on my leather jacket (collar up) and my gloves, along with thermal LS henley, sweat material pants and knee socks!!
Got the gas logs burning and the heat pump running. Feel sorry for the kids that had to ride the bus. Remember those in the winter??? BRRR!!! Even in south GA.
Darlene


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok, I was complaining on another post until I read some of the other temps you all are experiencing, LOL!

Lovely Southern NJ/Philly is still freezing though, just less so than our poor Chicago and surrounding area folks, LOL! Eee gads!

(Dreaming of an Eagles win and weather you can actually camp in),

go6car


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Living in sunny Arizona has it's climate control problems in the summer, but I've always been one to say that it's easier to get cool then to get warm. We only have 3 seasons; This Summer, Next Summer, and Road Construction. 
Hope all of you in the fridgid areas do stay warm and that this cold snap gets over with and back to, whatever is normal.
Please keep a watch out for the lights going off when you close the door. That's how our refrigerator works and it's kept at about 38 degrees.
You're always welcome to come to Arizona in the winter, lots of SNOWBIRDS do and we enjoy camping with them. Will visit next week with hundreds of them when we go to Quartzsite for the big RV show and swap meet. There is camping all over the desert on BLM land and it's amazing to see all the RV's.
Anyway, please stay warm and safe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Yesterday afternoon, the thermometer topped out at a balmy -8 F. Got up this AM and the thermometer said -21.4 F.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Woke up to -21*F on the thermometer and, fortunately, no wind registering! Some schools have closed and even some of the mountains have shut down the skiing







We were a little hesitant to check on the birds....figuring they either made it or didn't. Good news! We were greeted with that wonderful cooing as we stepped out the door!! All 5 are all puffed up (how birds keep warm) and doing fine. Birdzilla was, apparently, taking a break from his parenting duties and was not sitting on the eggs as he should have been ... maybe I just caught them in the middle of the change of watch







. btw, we have decided to let them hatch the eggs (yes, there are 2, now) ... but I really don't know how they could have survived this cold. We'll see....

It's still not as cold down here as it is in northern New Hampshire (or Il or WI or SD or ...) Gorham & Berlin, NH reported -38*F before the windchill!!


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Never got too cold here 4-5 was the low. We have Lake Michigan keeping us 20 degrees warmer than Mid Michigan. Sounds great until you relize we have about 40 inches of snow on the ground. It is a good thing it got warm and melted all the snow in late December.


----------

